# No Dehydrator? No Worries, Stove Made Beef Jerky



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep at least 50lbs of beef jerky in the freezer at all times. No investment of euipment needed using your stove, now get started and experiment.

How to Make Beef Jerky Without a Dehydrator - Modern Caveman


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if @Deebo uses the oven method or the dehydrator method? I prefer to use the dehydraor but have used the oven method. I think it took me approx 8 hours to completely dry the jerky.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I use the oven ...... only because I have never tried a dehydrator. I would like to hear pros/cons ...... maybe I am a step behind huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never thought of this method. I will have to try it. Has anyone ever made goat jerky?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

cool:: got to give this a try , thank you , very good post .


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have used the oven, a time or two. I had a batch of sugary spicy beef, that the marinade wasn't allowing the beef to get crispy.
I still prefer the box fan method.
I use the dehydrater and box fans, and coiniquenk, the guys at work are begging me to make some.
To me, no matter how low I turned the oven, it still "cooked" the beef. It changes the flavor dramatically.
I havnt used the new smoker on anything, except ribs yet.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I really like the box fan method for a lot of things. Glad someone else uses it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just bumped the thread back to the top. Maybe me and my Chumlee voice will do another video. @Slippy Is that how you "mentioned me"/


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Auntie, alton brown may play a goofball, but he has some awesome ideas.
HMM, My grandpa used to sundry apricots. They would get so sweet. I wonder what box fan apricots would be like?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Refrigerator smoker is how the hawg does it. Also occasionally do jerky gun ground jerky in the dehydrator. Deebo is the box fan king.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So what is the box fan thingy???

A cardboard box with a fan duct taped in the end?

Curious minds want to know, . . . especially since my native american ancestors did it without box fans, ovens, or dehydragrattors.

How did they do it and not wind up eating maggots, . . . ants, . . . and other assorted pests???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well yes..ovens make great jerky. Good point. Remember its a dried product and not cooked. Keep the heat below 140 with good air flow..and all will be well. If yall are expousing on the virtues of Alton Browns use of AC filters and a box fan..forget it. The meat sticks to the filter and it aint good. Not sure what is that guys problem.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Made a lot elk jerky in the oven. Lay the meat out on the racks at bedtime, put the oven on low, crack the door a hair, and in the morning, jerky. Hung a lot of venison on a barb wire fence, too, but then it's good to use a lots of pepper. Disguises the fly specs.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deebo said:


> @Auntie, alton brown may play a goofball, but he has some awesome ideas.
> HMM, My grandpa used to sundry apricots. They would get so sweet. I wonder what box fan apricots would be like?


Fabulous is what they taste like. Box fan dried carrots are the only way to do it in my opinion. They are as close to fresh as you can get when added to stews, soups, or just eaten as carrots.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Refrigerator smoker is how the hawg does it. Also occasionally do jerky gun ground jerky in the dehydrator. Deebo is the box fan king.


I would love to see you share some pictures of your refrigerator smoker.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> So what is the box fan thingy???
> 
> A cardboard box with a fan duct taped in the end?
> 
> ...


Dwight do a search using google or some other search engine. Type in Alton Brown box fan dehydrator. You should get a video that shows up in the results. Since I can't watch videos I don't want to post something that might not be the right one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I would love to see you share some pictures of your refrigerator smoker.


There should already be some here. Under "smokin with the griz" not many here interested in that stuff so I quit posting it here. But early on many of my recipes and smoking ventures are here all ready.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Refrigerator smoker is how the hawg does it. Also occasionally do jerky gun ground jerky in the dehydrator. Deebo is the box fan king.


Got a picture of the smoker? I need to build one. Have an orchard and unlimited supply of apple/fruit tree wood.

Have also considered the cold smoker with the fire well below the smoker and smoke run up through a tunnel. Have the proper slope/land/spot for that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> There should already be some here. Under "smokin with the griz" not many here interested in that stuff so I quit posting it here. But early on many of my recipes and smoking ventures are here all ready.


Will do a search, thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Will do a search, thanks!


Some are here there is a few pics of my frig smoker - http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/18259-smoking-griz-aka-hawgrider.html
Most of my cold smoker ventures and other smoking can be seen at OTP

PM me if you want the link to OTP


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Oven is the only way I make jerky. I tried dehydrators but they take way too long for me. In my oven, 1 1/2 - 2 hrs. at 120 degrees and it's done. I only do 4 lbs. at a time because that's all I can fit on my oven racks. I am very interested in freezing some. I have never tried that. Does it store well and for how long?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdeeregreen said:


> Oven is the only way I make jerky. I tried dehydrators but they take way too long for me. In my oven, 1 1/2 - 2 hrs. at 120 degrees and it's done. I only do 4 lbs. at a time because that's all I can fit on my oven racks. I am very interested in freezing some. I have never tried that. Does it store well and for how long?


Opened a gallon bag today of peppered jerky, I put up in my freezer a year ago. Taste's great.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I keep at least 50lbs of beef jerky in the freezer at all times. No investment of euipment needed using your stove, now get started and experiment.
> 
> How to Make Beef Jerky Without a Dehydrator - Modern Caveman


Thanks for the scoop on that. If a person ever wants some good pinto beans..throw a handful of jerky down in there. Smart thinking. 
The oven method is bound to be superior to hanging it from a tree and making the squaws keep the flies shooed over for a few days. 
Thats how us full blooded half fast choctaws used to make ya kinow? We were from the non dog eating branch of the Tribe. We always tried to get along with lying white devils..lol.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess as long as it's good and dry, it will keep for a good while. Probably even better if vacuum sealed. Thanks for the info. And the pinto bean idea will be tried as soon as I get some more deer meat to make mmore jerky.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Opened a gallon bag today of peppered jerky, I put up in my freezer a year ago. Taste's great.


To clarify: my freezer items are always vacuum sealed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I lost a few stikks in a gallon glass jug with a paper towel in the bootom for a few years. It still tasted just fine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

After doing some serious research on the topic..the biggest enemy of jerky is mold. For mold to live it takes air and moisture. If you can shut off either of those items..all is good..lol. The ice box is real friendly for mold. Jerky loves being in the freezer. If a person has a real freezer would not sweat the vacuum packing. Frost free freezers definitely needs it. If a person gets serious on the hobby a vacuum marinator is essential. The little buckets which come with the bag sucking machine works well but they dont hold much. I can knock out 12 pounds at a time with this little doozie. It can cut a 2 day marinate down to 2 hours.

http://www.jaccard.com/SPEEDY-PLUS-45-Liter-Vacuum-Marinater_p_19.html


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> After doing some serious research on the topic..the biggest enemy of jerky is mold. For mold to live it takes air and moisture. If you can shut off either of those items..all is good..lol. The ice box is real friendly for mold. Jerky loves being in the freezer. If a person has a real freezer would not sweat the vacuum packing. Frost free freezers definitely needs it. If a person gets serious on the hobby a vacuum marinator is essential. The little buckets which come with the bag sucking machine works well but they dont hold much. I can knock out 12 pounds at a time with this little doozie. It can cut a 2 day marinate down to 2 hours.
> 
> SPEEDY PLUS™ 4.5 Liter Vacuum Marinater


Now THAT is what the doctor ordered

Awesome info in this thread - going to have to try out the oven since I'm stuck in an apartment until my latest gig is up. Deer season needs to hurry up


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well kindly keeps us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PS Edit..meant to also say as an addendum..if you visit any of the health goon places they will say the jerky needs to break 160 f somewhere in its journey to the sports bar. Supposedly it better to do it on the front end..cause once it drys out its harder to kill the little buggers who live down in there. Now I dont know what happens at 160 that dont happen at 153 but some of that stuff is above my pay grade. Will say the way I decided to do it to to make it break 160 after it has been turned into jerky. A disposable half pan covered in the foil and in 300 degree oven for a few hours can make it happen. I did not ever get sued for giving anybody a belly ache. Trying it on the front end is a disaster. I would certainly recommend the procedure with deer meat. If you gut shoot one and carry it around on the fender for a few days..no telling what kinda bugs that has. Now I have eat many tons of the stuff which was made by non anal types and I never had a rumbling in the tummy over it. Course everybody from Texas has cast iron guts as well all know..lol. Anyway go check Mr. Google.


----------

